# New to Table Routing - M12v2 and Kreg Table



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

All,

I just purchased a Kreg router table for my Hitachi M12v2. I installed the router to the plate, but am having a REALLY hard time making fine adjustment to the bit. I would like to think I am doing something wrong. Should I remove the springs? This router is a permanent table router. I hope to never remove. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dwain

It will let you adjust the router easy,, here's a like how to remove them...besure to put the parts back in the box just in case you want to use the router for a plunge router again.. 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/mark1.html


=========



Dwain Lambrigger said:


> All,
> 
> I just purchased a Kreg router table for my Hitachi M12v2. I installed the router to the plate, but am having a REALLY hard time making fine adjustment to the bit. I would like to think I am doing something wrong. Should I remove the springs? This router is a permanent table router. I hope to never remove.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't lose the small brass pin in the M12V when removing the springs, I did and what a hassle!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Dwain I have that router in my table with the springs removed and it works great. If it is an M12V2, the link provided by Bobj does not apply. Your instruction manual shows how to remove and replace them easily. Remember to keep pressure on the screws while backing them out because the springs are still partially compressed. Even with the base fully extended.


----------



## ga80486 (Aug 9, 2008)

How do you like the table? Did you get the Kreg fence with it? Gordy


----------



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the fence as well. It seems to work well. I haven't used it much. I am somewhat spoiled as I had been using a friends Jess em fence, it was absolutely top shelf. I find that the Kreg is a very good design, and I think I will be happy with it. I will gladly let you know as I use it more.


----------



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

Rusty,

What is the advantage of removing the springs? also, as I stated before, I was bending over using the knob as a means to raise the bit, but was having no luck. This was with the plunge completely compressed. 

I really want to use this router, as I got it for a steal a year or so ago.

Thanks for your advice,

Dwain


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Dwain, when I got mine I used it hand held to route a chamfer on the underside of the cut-out on the table(to ease placing it in the table). Then I removed the springs, put it in the table, and it has'nt been out since. With the springs out, its a lot easier to adjust the height while its hanging upside down. I also bent the wrench to allow bit changes above the table. Allthough you still have to reach underneath for the shaft lock. So far this has been a great router fo table use.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does the M12V2 have a shaft lock like the M12V?

The M12V could easily be attached to a rod that goes outside the table for use of the shaft lock outside the cabinet.

Sommerfeld showed me this mod several years ago and it worked well with the M12V. I still regret getting rid of a my M12V's.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

You must be talking about this one ,,,John put one on his CMT setup 
one of two he has setup the same way 

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-5.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-3.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-jr6.htm

==



nickao65 said:


> Does the M12V2 have a shaft lock like the M12V?
> 
> The M12V could easily be attached to a rod that goes outside the table for use of the shaft lock outside the cabinet.
> 
> Sommerfeld showed me this mod several years ago and it worked well with the M12V. I still regret getting rid of a my M12V's.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep that is the mod. It worked like a charm for me for about three years until that cabinet burned up in my house fire.

From the pics of the new Hitachi it looks like a push button, but its hard to tell. Of course the mod would not work if it is a push button. 

I only tested the M12V2 and do not remember the shaft lock. I do remember the older Hitachi seemed more powerful if that's possible.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I think that's true 
"older Hitachi seemed more powerful if that's possible."

It's the only router I have that will pop the breaker bar on full load  I use one of the outlets with 6 outlets on it, and it will snap it every time...so I need to run a drop cord right from the outlet to get around the over load error 
I think you're right about the button,, they updated that and fix the error with the collet nut, the dust will drop in the nut and fill the hole up with dust..but they got with it and made it like many of the other routers..



==



nickao65 said:


> Yep that is the mod. It worked like a charm for me for about three years until that cabinet burned up in my house fire.
> 
> From the pics of the new Hitachi it looks like a push button, but its hard to tell. Of course the mod would not work if it is a push button.
> 
> I only tested the M12V2 and do not remember the shaft lock. I do remember the older Hitachi seemed more powerful if that's possible.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes it does have a push button shaft lock. I've gotten used to pushing the button underneath with my left hand, while using the wrench in my right.


----------

